# Kubota B2100 Troubleshooting Starter/Solenoid



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi all - Kubota B2100 with new battery cables, good battery, low voltage relay installed in front of starter (been there for years and recently replaced, too) and the tractor will not start when I turn the key. It had been working for 2 years or so.

I can hear the low voltage relay click so I know the starter switch is sending power to the starter solenoid, but the solenoid does not click.

It was working OK - sometimes has to turn the key a couple of times to get it to start in the past, but now it won't turn the engine over at all.

I get 12 volts with a meter on the battery side of the starter solenoid. I get 0v on the other side of the solenoid when I turn the key (and hear the small relay click).

If I short the 2 terminals of the solenoid (or jump from the battery to the other solenoid terminal), the starter spins (but the engine does not turn over, even with the key turned to the start position - I think this is because the pinion gear is not pushing out to engage the engine).

Is this a bad solenoid?

What else can I test, can AutoZone test my starter and solenoid for me?

Can it be repaired or should I buy a new one?

Should I be able to start the engine by turning the key on and shorting the terminals on the starter? The starter turns but the engine is not turning over, if that makes sense.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Clean your battery connections, especially the ground connections. Your battery may not be as "good" as you think it is.


----------



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

Removing the relay worked.

Something got into my relay and laid some eggs or shat or something and it's not able to work. Here's what it looks like with the cover off:










Here's my setup with the relay:


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Fried ants??? A delicacy!!


----------

